# Aristo Mallet, Phoenix sound and Digitrax



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Just finished installing a Phoenix sound card and a Digitrax decoder in an Aristo Mallet. I am using an NCE system. My problem is with the headlights on the loco. The loco runs well, sound is good but the headlights are not cooperating. The lights go on and off with the speed of the loco. I know that this has to do with the proper speed step which should be 128. I programed the decoder to the proper speed step(I assume). With the NCE system programming the speed step is very straight forward(ENTER for 128). I know not many of you are fans of digitrax but I did not want to gut the loco and try to use the Aristo PnP. Any thoughts? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, quite often Aristo did NOT wire the headlights to the proper pins of the socket, but across the motor leads.

You will have to move the lights to the right pins on the socket.

Had to do that to virtually all of RJ's SD45's one spring.

Funny the guys that invented that socket did not always implement it right.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg has experience with many, I have experience with only one. My experience turned out to be caused by unintentionally having the speed steps set to 14. So maybe you want to check that again?

JackM


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jack...sounds like a speed step issue. I would look in the Digitrax manual to find out which CV/CV value you need, then read that value out using your NCE system (assuming the NCE can actually read out a specific CV) to confirm that it's actually being changed to 128.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Kenny - Go to page 50 in the NCE System Reference Manual. Presuming you have a "programming track", get to Option 4 (paged mode programming), choose 1=STD, then a bunch of ENTERs. to "Set CFG?" choose 1=yes; "DIR BIT?" ENTER = NORM and you'll see "SPEED". If you see ENTER=14, choose 1=28 to get things right. Escape out and put your loco on the layout and see if this cured the problem.

JackM


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I spoke to Digitrax and they believe it is a problem with the decoder. I have sent the decoder back to them. I will post when I get it back. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it's what I said... the fact that the lights follow the motor speed proves they are not connected to the decoder.

The fact that they are not connected to the decoder, but are working proves it's not the decoder's fault.

nothing else makes sense, given what has been stated by the op


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Just received my decoder back from Digitrax. Same issue. I did double check the operation of the lights. The headlights and markers come on but with acceleration, they blink once or twice and then go out completely. As the engine revs the lights stay off. One other thing I noticed, running the engine on rollers, the engine block nearest the front of the loco starts to move and then after several seconds, the rear motor starts up. Is this right? I am going to try a QSI decoder but if Greg is correct, this will not work either. How do you go about rewiring the pins on the Aristo motherboard?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, you will have to look at it carefully. If it is like the SD45, there are NO connections to the headlight pins!

I rewired the lights, connecting the headlights to the proper pins AND making side the other side of the lights were connected to the common (which is positive)... also you may have to reverse the LED polarity.

You will have to investigate with a meter, Aristo was not known for consistent wiring.

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

The problem was solved when I replaced the Digitrax decoder with a QSI sound decoder. Lights now work fine!


----------

